# My smudgies :D



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I do alot of smudging and stuff. I just started a month or so ago, but it is becoming addictive.
Here are some example:




































I might smudge some of your horses but I have a rule. No appaloosa's. Sorry, but I can't do appy's. They are really hard 
Also, I love comments, so bring em on


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I love them! could you do one of mine if you have time? You could change anything you want if you decide to use them


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

got 2 done. The other two I couldn't do sorry,
















I hope you like them


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Those are fantastic! Thank you so much


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

no problem 
Anymore anyone?


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I have a bit of a suggestion. Do you lock your layer before you smudge? This will help them look a lot neater. It's also a personal opinion, but I think they look better with a light smudge on a lower opacity. An example of one of my smudges

Without You Here by ~saint3meg3rlfc on deviantART
This is an old one of mine with a light smudge

Termite by ~saint3meg3rlfc on deviantART
again, I like to keep the muscle tone in
a good way to do this is to duplicate your layer, smudge the bottom one, and then reduce the opacity on the top layer



Great work.
Mine is bye no means perfect. It'll about your own style.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey! Those are pretty neat! Saint3meg3rlfc, I never understood what locking a layer is for. Could you give a quick explination?


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

It stops you from drawing outside any of the work that is already there. Say you had a circle drawn and you locked the layer, you could work within the circle but it wouldn't draw or smudge out of it


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Ohh that looks great could you do some for me?


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Sure, sorry it took so long. Lots of things happening at home.
thanks for the tips..


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

wow thats sooo cool


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Oohhh I want one! :]


----------

